# Oscar's First Groom



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, I found a groomer in my hometown that did a great job with Oscar yesterday. She took one look at the picture I brought in , and knew exactly what I wanted. She was very reasonably priced, and even complimented me on how well I'm keeping him in a long coat, despite some coat blowing. Here's the before and after pictures. The one laying down on the tile floor is before, showing just how shaggy he had gotten, and the rest are after.


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks precious !


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Kevin he looks great! Timmy also about 7 months old and had his first groom too last week. I need to post some pics but my daughter's bat mitzvah is Saturday so I'm a little crazed. I was happy with the results too, so there are some good groomers out there. I went a little shorter than Oscar since we'll be going to the beach on weekends and I'm a little scared of all the sand. I don't think Timmy started to blow coat yet so perhaps I beat that unruly stage. Oh by the way I see you live in West Hartford, I graduated from University of Hartford, beautiful, beautiful area I loved it.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oscar is a handsome fellow.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

AHHHmazing! I'm glad you found a good groomer! Whooo!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

He does look wonderful. How long is his hair now? And, did he get a trim around the eyes? Is is possible for you to post the picture that you took to the groomer? I am seriously thinking about having Rosie groomed and trimmed a little.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Lucile,

Oscar's hair is still about the same length as before (~4-5 inches). The groomer just trimmed the ends to make everything even. He's never been trimmed, so this is his 7 month old coat length. She did trim around his eyes. He has such nice eyes, I couldn't stand them being covered-up. He didn't yet have enough length for a top-knot, and I doubt he has the personality to keep it in anyways. I think the job she did around his eyes was the best part of the grooming job. She trimmed the very top of the bangs enough that I can see his eyes, but left the sides long enough that he still looks like a Havanese.

The picture I took was one from forum member atsilver in this thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16417

Hope this helps,
Kevin (aka Oscar's Dad)


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> The picture I took was one from forum member atsilver in this thread:
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16417


I downloaded the same pic! I didn't realize that was a full-coated Hav. I thought it was a longish puppy cut. Whatever it is, I love it.

I nearly forgot to mention, Oscar is a very handsome boy and his haircut looks fantastic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Laurie,

That pic is a longish puppy cut by virtue of the fact that it is a 7 month old puppy. I believe that, like Oscar, that puppy had not previously been trimmed, so it was both a puppy cut and "full-coated" cut at the same time, if that makes sense. It's a puppy cut since it not entirely a full adult coat yet, and it's a full-coated cut in the sense that it's a coat that's never been cut previously. It's exactly what I wanted for Oscar, since that's exactly where he is right now. 

Time will tell if I keep him in a full coat, since he's also blowing coat right now. The wonderfulness of his grooming lasted only one day. I found a couple of loosely forming mats on him this morning - sigh... So far though, he's been relatively easy to de-tangle, since his coat is nearly straight, and very silky. Knock on wood.

Kevin


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Perfect!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Oscar looks great. Kudos to the groomer. I have now saved that pic for when Ted get that old!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

So precious, he is a handsome boy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wonderful !!! Love him.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I even like the bangs!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I agree, Oscar has beautiful eyes and a great haircut!  As far as I can tell, bad groomer vs. good groomer experiences run about 10 to 1, and I had already decided that I would groom my own dog, however it looks. I do not want to subject him to any unnecessary trauma, and hair grows back. I'd been thinking I wanted to keep him in a puppy cut, because I like to be able to see the face, but this cut seems ideal. It preserves the beautiful flowy coat, but also frees up the face so you can see the full expression. I am going to save this picture so that I can work off of it, and/or show it to a groomer if I decide to go that route. I'm glad you got lucky and found such a good groomer!


----------

